# Sunday cruise



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Now I'm all confuzzled since there's a ride reports forum and a tandem forum. Where do I post tandem ride reports? I guess, like getting rolling on a tandem, sometimes you just have to pick a spot and go for it.

We did about 12 miles today and had a great time. Beautiful weather, and a route that is mainly residential. Too bad we had so many cross streets - we had to keep stopping for traffic lights - but that's how it is in Dallas.

We have platform pedals. I'm wearing baggy mountain bike shorts. We don't even have a computer on the bike (though I might add one at some point). We aren't out for maximum efficiency, long mileage, or looking like hard core roadies. We're out to have fun, and we always do.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MB1 likes this!


----------

